# troy and torre aged 3 1/2 weeks old



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

there definitely seems to be a bit of competition for wegies kittens at the moment lol
anyway i am now going to add to that
just one picture at the moment until i sort them out
this is troy and torre sent to me today by the breeder
enjoy
now i am going to look at my competitors lol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Going on these pics I love Troy,really nice.

Cannot wait to see these babies in a few weeks and see their development, they are wonderful.

Izzie


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you izzie, the breeder sent them to me today as i couldnt wait until saturday, more to come


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> thank you izzie, the breeder sent them to me today as i couldnt wait until saturday, more to come


Hi Jenny,

Looking forward to seeing more pics of them Saturday, I think in the next couple of weeks you will see massive changes in them, could you ask for a profile pic,would love to see that on both these kittens, I so love the colours,think Troy has the edge slightly but they change so much.

Izzie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Both beautiful! But definitely the black and white is my favourite. :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'll ask the breeder izzie
a couple more of both babies


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Now you never said there was a solid blue!!!!!!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

lovely photos they are soooo cute


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

spid said:


> Now you never said there was a solid blue!!!!!!


sorry i think the breeder is keeping her,also one of the other girls could be a black smoke and white, also the smallest boy is a poss black smoke and white


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't help - I honestly couldn't choose between them :001_wub:

I just think its lucky that Holly and Rowan had only one other litter mate, who had already found his home when I visited them - we were meant to be a 2 cat family :lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi izzie
i asked the breeder if she can take some pictures of their profile. she said she would try but they dont stop moving around lol. apparently they are starting to be weaned this weekend.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hope to have more pictures this weekend for you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: beautiful baby paws


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you i cant wait to go and see them


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Awww how cute are they - are you having both or just trying to choose between them ? if so its gonna be a hard choice


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Maistaff said:


> Awww how cute are they - are you having both or just trying to choose between them ? if so its gonna be a hard choice


no i couldnt decide so having both


----------

